# Shroomin in SE IN - Ripley County



## fungimaniac (Apr 14, 2013)

Found 6 morels today -- biggest one was 1 1/2" long! Took 2 home and fried them up - told the other 4 to "grow up baby and mama will be back for ya"!!! It won't be long now!


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

great job! shed hunting today in the north woods are dead...no blooms no bloodroot no mayapples no undergrowth and mostly no ticks!!!! 2 weeks i hope


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this is a morel forum but any tips on finding sheds 357magnum? I did see this really elaborate set up that involved putting a fence down and setting food near the fence just in range of a deer to get at so that if everything works the buck will get the antler stuck in the fence and it may come off. not sure if you can get in trouble with dnr though I don't think so... and congratz fungimaniac on the find! pictures?


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

I find alot of my sheds near fence rows. Especially where they are jumping over. I figure its from the impact of they're landing from jumping.


----------

